# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Δυτική Ελλάδα/Επτάνησα > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Κερκύρας >  Απο κοντόκαλι

## prokopisuoi

Απο Κοντόκαλι μεριά και εγώ. Συμμετέχω ενεργά στο IWN (ioannina Wireless Network) και πριν λίγο καιρό στήσαμε ένα ακόμα κόμβο.. Ενδιαφέρομαι αν συνδεθώ και εγώ στο CWN αλλά λόγω σπουδών (μαστερ και διδακτορικό κάνω στο Π.Ιωαννίνων) αλλά και δουλειάς στα Γιάννενα πιθανολογώ να έρθω Kέρκυρα τέλος Iουλίου όχι όμως για πολύ.. Μένω στα σύνορα Kοντοκαλιού και Γουβιών απο την επάνω μεριά. Σύντομα θα βρω στίγμα ακριβές και θα ποστάρω. Απο εξοπλισμό έχω ένα d-link τροποποιημένω απο χρήση του στο iwn ένα fidder και προσεχώς το πιάτο για το fidder. Εντούτοις η σύνδεση με το CWN απο το μέρος που είναι το σπίτι μου μου φένεται κομματάκι δύσκολο!!!!!!!! Άντε να δούμε.

----------


## sharky.cwn

μόλις έρθεις στο νησί στείλε μήνυμα να σε κοιτάξουμε  ::

----------


## prokopisuoi

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι είχα μιλήσει ξανά με τον Sharky μέσω email. Θα μιλήσουμε όταν έρθω.

----------


## kakis

> ... ένα fidder και προσεχώς το πιάτο για το fidder...


Feeder λέγεται το έρμο  ::

----------

